# 20 ton tag trailer



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for a 20 ton tag trailer in decent shape any one have any they want to sell?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 28, 2008)

Where are you located?
I have one that I can sell you for $3000


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Tim,

We have one that is in really good shape that we might want to let go. Where you located and how much do you want to spend? I am not sure on the price but if your interested or are anywhere near Minnesota I could shoot you some pics. I will ask management about price.:thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Blas said:


> Tim,
> 
> how much do you want to spend? :thumbsup:


You must be in sales, LOL

Too bad you didnt ask sooner Tim, this past spring I sold an EB 20HA. It was sort of old school with a 17 foot flat, 6 ft beaver tail, 8 ft wide, but it had some up dates like tubless tires and light weight extended ramps, and it was in good shape. I sold it for $2500.00


----------



## Tim Doyka (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking for decent used 20 ton with air brakes 102" wide would probably go $10k to $12k want at leats a 20 foot deck lenth


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

Vinny said:


> You must be in sales, LOL
> 
> Too bad you didnt ask sooner Tim, this past spring I sold an EB 20HA. It was sort of old school with a 17 foot flat, 6 ft beaver tail, 8 ft wide, but it had some up dates like tubless tires and light weight extended ramps, and it was in good shape. I sold it for $2500.00


 

I wasn't sure if he wanted a new to almost new trailer or an old beater. I guess I could have clarified, that did sound a little used car salesman like.:laughing:

We have a 20 ton duel axle Trail King red with new tires and new oak deck boards. the deck is 19 feet long with a 5 foot beaver tail and ramps. I am sure it is substantially less then 10 grand but it has been used quite a bit. I believe we bought it new in 2003 and has been mainly used for moving the D5, T-250's, mini excavator and occasionally the 225 excavator. I will keep bugging about the price and see if I can't post it later tonight. We just thought about letting it go about two weeks ago so haven't really looked into what it is worth yet and that is not my area of expertise.:laughing:


----------

